# Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill



## Brassenkönig (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo Boardies,
Ich wollte gerne mal wissen, welcher Fisch eurer Meinung nach den besten Drill bietet. Meiner Meinung nach bietet die Forelle den besten Drill. Ich würde mich sehr über viele Antworten freuen. Gruß Brassenkönig #h


----------



## Case (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Barbe.

Case


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Marlin

 Blue,Striped...........


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## hannes-fce (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

rapfen im binnenland, pollack im meer-finde ich jedenfalls.


----------



## powermike1977 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

habe bisher meistens forellen gedrillt-leider keine kapitalen-ist auf jeden fall ok! morgen hole ich meine ersten zander und hechte raus, dann komm ich wieder!


----------



## Boombastic (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

also von was ich bis jetzt gefangen habe denke ich auch die Barbe!

MfG Boom


----------



## altersalat (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Barbe hab ich leider noch nie gefangen, aber Forellen gehen gut ab und kleinere Karpfen auch, find ich.


----------



## rene (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

ne brachse, die sich in der strömung quer stellt :q

im ernst: Amur und Wels, macht am meisten laune


----------



## Adrian* (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

also ich find zander, hecht und barbe..vom wels bin ich überzeugt das der es drauf hat hab aber bis jetzt noch leider keinen gefangen


----------



## altersalat (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Stimmt, Hecht ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## emmesstar (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

also im Binnengewässer finde ich auch die Rapfen und kleinen Karpfen echt gut #6  und im Meer ist für mich (ganz deiner Meinung Hannes)der Pollack Nummer Eins #6 ,da hatte ich letztes Jahr einen echt genialen Drill,der machte richtig Alarm!!wobei ich sage muß das auch kleine Köhler richtig gut kämpfen,wenn man sie an der Spinne hat.... #r 

Gruß Emmes


----------



## rob (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

kommt auf die grösse des fisches an und auf die abstimmung deiner rute,rolle und schnur.
mit der match einen halben kilofisch fangen gibt einen super drill,auf der karpfenrute ziehst du sowas raus wie einen nassen fetzen.
lg rob#h


----------



## fishing-willi (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

also den besten drill hat bisher mein graskarpfen geliefert! konnte ihn erst nach 2,5 stunden landen! an der leichten spinnrute bringen barsche auch viel spass, und wenn denn ma n hecht einsteigt, denn geht aber die luzi ab!!


----------



## ansitzer (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Karpfen an unberingter Stippe im Kanal.:q  
Gruss
ansitzer


----------



## Blauortsand (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Ich persönlich würde ja gerne mal nen Großlachs an der Fliege an einem Norwegischen Fluß drillen aber es blieb mir bislang versagt - vielleicht ja irgendwann mal!!!


----------



## marc77 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Barbe an der Fliegenrute im Fluss, Graskarpfen mit leichtem Karpfengeschirr im See und im Meer schöne Pollacks an der leichten Spinne.

Sind bislang meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Matthias Bons (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

hi,
wenn es um die reine kampfkraft des fisches geht ist wohl die größe entscheident, ein 2 meter wels kann nu mal stärker ziehen als ne 50er Forelle.....und ein 5 m marlin oder weisser iss wieder was anderes....
bei gleicher größe des fisches giebt es einige arten die als besonders kampfstark gelten.... z. b. die schon genannte barbe
ich finde der "beste" drill ist einer bei dem ich vom anbiss bis zur landung nicht weiss ob ich gewinne oder der fisch.... das kann ein karpfen in einem hindernissreichen gewässer, ein guter heilbutt in 200 meter tiefe oder auch eine schöne forelle an leichtem gerät sein......
wenn der drill dann noch in wunderbarer natur und nich grade an nem forellenteich ist.... anglerherz was willst du mehr ??
so seh ich das.....

mfg Matthias


----------



## Globetrotter (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

hallo,

im Binnengewässer sicherlich die Barbe.Hecht je nach Grösse auch nicht zu verachten.#6 

Der beste Drill den ich hatte war ein ausgewachsenes Tretboot.:q 

Gruss Globetrotter


----------



## carphunter5000 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Ich finde ein kleinerer Karpfen von ca. 50 cm.kämpft mehr als ein Hecht von dieser grösse.


----------



## robertb (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Matthias hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. Wenn man Grösse und Gewicht bei unseren Binnenfischen 1 zu 1 setzt kommt an eine Strömungsbarbe wohl nix ran. Was mich ein bisschen wundert das Hecht und Zander genannt wurden die die ich gefangen habe waren richtige Schlaftabletten  #u (Im See wohlgemerkt) an der Donau mags anders ausschauen werd heute Abend mal mit schwerem Gufi und Rapala Magnum losziehen.


----------



## Blauortsand (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*



> Der beste Drill den ich hatte war ein ausgewachsenes Tretboot.



Ich hatte mal die Büsumer Helgolandfähre gehakt war aber kurz und teuer der Drill die Fähre war mir doch über!!!!


----------



## Matthias Bons (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

hi,
hab mal gesehen wie ein angler beim blinkern n taucher erwischt hat..... war n riesen spektakel, der dachte wohl er hat den fisch seines lebens dran .... nachdem die schnur gerissen ist kam der taucher hoch und war verständlicherweise nich grade gut gelaunt...... zum glück hat der drilling nur in dem anzug festgehangen.... nicht in dem taucher.....


----------



## aalkopf (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

haha wie lustig. der hat bestimmt gedacht da hängt ein wels:q 

was meint ihr wielange er den taucher gedrillt hätte, wenn der drilling im fleisch gewesen wäre#2


----------



## Matthias Bons (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

na ja, 
der taucher fand das bestümmt nich lustig..... auch wenn er nur n paar sekunden drangehangen hat......


----------



## lindenerspezial (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Ja, das variiert wohl von Fisch zu Fisch, einige Hechte waren schlapp, aber der aus Schweden 

Ich würde aber auch sagen, dass Barben richtig gut kämpfen. Ich angele meistens mit Allroundködern auf Überraschungsfische bei uns im Fluß und habe mich schon oft gewundert, dass nur eine mittlere Barbe zum Vorschein kam!

Aber Bachforellen machen auch richtig Spaß, die fängt man hier (in Niedersachsen!!!)zurzeit richtig gut. Auch wenn sonst nichts geht, eine Forelle ist fast immer drin... (im Kescher)


----------



## lordwuddy (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Ich liebe es eine Barbe am leichten Geschirr zu haben, das macht meiner Meinung nach
am meisten Spass.
lordwuddy


----------



## GermanPilot (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Lauben und Ukels#2


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Also dass ist in meinen Augen ein Karpfen. Besonders im Gebüsch macht mir das am meisten Laune. Aber ehrlich Leute ich finde Hechte sind keine guten Kämpfen. Meinen ersten habe ich an der Stippe mit 0,15er Sehne herausgeholt. Ich habe ihn einfach rangezogen. Die Stippe war 5 meter lang und der Hecht 41,5 cm lang. Ich habe ihn wieder zurückgesetzt.


----------



## langelandsklaus (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Ich finde, dass der Wolfsbarsch von der Buhne aus gedrillt, in der Nordsee ganz gut Rabatz macht.


----------



## Buntbarsch (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

JOAAA! so na dicke forelle an der leichten spinnrute..............die hauen schon ordentlich rein!
____________________________________________________________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Smallmouth (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Ich habe momentan die Moeglichkeiten mal etwas andere Fische zu fangen. Ich habe noch keinen Fisch erlebt wie den Largemouth und Smallmouth Bass , die so energisch versuchen den Hacken los zu bekommen.
Sie sind staendig ueber Wasser und schuetteln ihre Koepfe wie verrueckt.
Ein 50er ca. 2 -3 lb an der Spinne ist ein wares Vergnuegen.
Mit der Fliege habe ich es zu erst mit einer 5 /6 er versucht ,
keine Chance habe mir jetztz eine 8er gekauft ,mal sehen 
wie das laeuft.


----------



## fischer88 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Wenn man im Forellen puff sitz und eine nach der andern fängt das macht schon spass mit weichen ruten,aber was finde ich am meisten spass macht ist satzkarpfen angeln mit matsch ruten..oder halt grosse karpfen mitg weichen karpfen ruten 1,5lbs - 2 lbs

barbe hab ich noch nie gefangen kann ich nicht sagen ) 

und ich denke mal wels geht bestimmt gut ab wenn der mal ne flucht macht auf ner weichen rute oh oh *gg*


----------



## AngelnderChris (28. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Also Karpfen ziehen gut, find ich


----------



## tamandua (28. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*



AngelnderChris schrieb:


> Also Karpfen ziehen gut, find ich


 
Es ehrt dich ja wirklich, dass du dich auch als Historiker betätigst und dich in die Tiefen des AB vorarbeitest, aber vllt schaust du doch ab und an mal auf das Datum der von dir ausgegrabenen Threads. Ab und an kommen deine Beiträge sicher deutlich zu spät.|rolleyes


----------



## Ronen (28. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Graskarpfen ....wenns Wasser schön warm ist!


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

200m Tiefe - reißender Fluß - Gebüsch - 2m Waller?
Ich glaube, die Frage muß anders gestellt werden. Bei gleichen Bedingungen, Größen und Geräten ist für mich im Salzwasser die Familie der Thune vorn, vielleicht macht auch der Bonefisch noch mit. Im Süßwasser sind Barben und Rapfen schon ne erste Adresse ( zu Hause). Sonst sind bei gleichen Gewicht die Steelhead oder der Hundslachs sicher sehr kräftig - dagegen verblassen unsere atlantischen Salmoniden etwas..


----------



## Pikepauly (28. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Rapfen hat mich am meisten beeindruckt.


----------



## tamandua (28. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Zu den exotischeren und starken Kämpfern muss man sicher auch den Masheer rechnen. ALlerdings behaupte ich das nur auf Grundlage von Erzählungen, selbst bin ich noch nicht in den Genuss gekommen:c.


----------



## Marc38120 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Mein bester Drill war ein 1,05m Hecht mit geschätzten 25pfund auf bananen-boilie, beim einholen hat er wohl aus reflex den boilie geschnappt!!! 
es geschah im april, wo ich frisch im verein war und das erste mal angeln gewesen bin (mit 14jahren), den hecht hab ich natürlich schwimmen lassen, weil er noch voll mit laich war.
unglaublich aber wahr!!!! Schnur war eine 0,35er


----------



## Marc38120 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

was ist eigentlich mit einem großen thunfisch von 250kg oder einem guten hammerhai


----------



## Sveni90 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Also am besten finde ich die Graskarpfen wenn sie kurz vorm Kescher noch mal richtig explodieren.

Makrelen an einer 40g spinnrute da wundert man sich auch wo diese doch recht kleinen Fische die Kraft hernehmen.


----------



## Lionhead (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Das ist immer alles relativ.
Viel Spaß haben die auf Sicht mit der leichten Matchrute (4-8g) gefangenen 7-10 pfündigen Karpfen gemacht.
Ein 40 er Barsch an der leichten Spinnrute oder ein 70 er Dorsch an der 2,10 m 30g WG -Rute machen auch richtig Spaß.

Oder die 64 cm Forelle an besagter Matchrute am Forellenpuff ging auch gut ab.

Wahrscheinlich alles kein Vergleich zum 2m Waller, Biggamedrills, der 5 kg Barbe in der Strömung etc, aber für mich auf jeden Fall Aufregung genug.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Tiffy (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Also bei einem Vergleich Größe zu Kampfkraft würd ich für mich den "jack crevall" favorisieren. Die Jungs gehen schon als Babys ab wie die Feuerwehr...


----------



## doggie (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> Mein bester Drill war ein 1,05m Hecht mit geschätzten 25pfund...


 

Eine sehr, sehr optimistische Schätzung!#h


----------



## freibadwirt (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Ich geh mal davon aus das der Zackenbarsch den besten Drill bietet.Kinderzackis bis zu 20 kg sind noch einigermaßen zu fangen größere kriegt man kaum noch.
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## Bambutscha (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Der beste Drill ist, mit einer leichten Spinnrute eine Möwe zudrillen, bis Sie müde wird.

Das ganze hat knapp 2 Stunden gedauert.

Einen besseren Drill habe ich noch nicht erlebt, der Karpfen kann noch sehr gut mithalten am leichten Geschirr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Ich sag mal nach meinen Einschätzungen und Erfahrungen in mitteleuropäischen Binnengewässern:

Den härtesten Drill was Spitzenbelastung angeht ein Großhecht (so ab ~0.9-1m), bevorzugt ein schwedischer.  Sobald ein klitzekleiner Fehler in Gerät oder Bremseneinstellung ist, knallt es gnadenlos bis Rute ab. Kleinere Hechte wissen in der Regel kaum was mit dem Drill anzufangen, sind meist sehr passiv.
Da sich die Ausdauer des Hechtes aber nur auf kurze Speedphasen beschränkt, kampft ein gleich schwerer Karpfen viel länger und ausdauernder, aber nicht so extrem. Karpfen sind die reinsten Bulldozer und Dauerrenner, vor allem wenn es mehr die schlanken fitten Schuppi-Wildkarpfenformen sind und dann noch möglichst aus einem Fluß. Am meisten crazy und richtig spritzige Laune machen große Forellen, die halten allerdings noch weniger lange durch als ein Hecht - geben aber alles in kurzer Zeit! 

Bei allen 3en gehe ich außerdem davon aus, daß sie im Drill auch ordentlich über Körperlänge hoch springen (alles schon gehabt), sonst sind es eh schwachbrüstige Exemplare. :g


----------



## Fattony (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Kommt drauf an...

Wenn du ne Moerderrute mit 150 wg hast brauchst nichtmal nen Kescher 

Aber mit ner leichten Matchrute nen Karpfen drillen achja 

soher von den Fischen: kleiner Karpfen, Rapfen, Barbe und Forellen aber ueber 40 cm


----------



## Raabiat (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Renken am feinen Geschirre:l
Ich durfte jetzt schon zweimal mit zum Renkenangeln und bin begeistert. An ner feinen Rute (feine Winkelpicker oder so ne Felchenrute) mit feiner Schnur und Hegene...

Hab solche Drills noch nie erlebt. Die gehen ab was das Zeug hält. Und wenn du dann noch zuschauen kannst wie die Fische im klaren Sorpewasser in ein paar Meter Tiefe kämpfen, das macht Spass ohne Ende. Und garnicht so selten gewinnt so ein Fisch auch den Kampf mit dem Angler....dann aber verdient.

Was meinste wie geil das ausschaut, wenn der Vertikal mit bis zum Handteil gebogener Felchenrute auf'm Boot sitzt und ne 40er Renke hochdrillt. Das macht schon beim zuschauen spass....geschweige denn beim selbst fischen.

Bisher kam da für mich noch kein Hecht mit:q


----------



## ebro-catfish (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Tag zusammen 
Meiner Meinung nach ist der beste Drill der Welsdrill vom Ufer aus.
Warum vom Ufer?
Man bekommt die ganze Kraft des Fisches zu spüren und er wird nicht - wie beim Bootsangeln - durch das Ziehen des Bootes müde gemacht.
Wer einmal einen Wels gedrillt hat, wird die kräftigen Schwanzschläge in die Schnur, Kopfschläge und die einfach unbändige Kraft des "Gegners" nicht missen wollen. 
mfg
René


----------



## Bellyboater (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

An der Küste ist die Meerforelle meine Nummer 1. In Binnengewässern ist es der kapitale Hecht. Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen und durfte einen 9kg Hecht mit einer 10-30g Spinnrute mit einer Länge von 2,10m und einer 25er Schnur mit 5,6kg Tragkraft drillen. Das hat riesig Spaß gemacht und war ziemlich Nervenzerreißend.


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Schöne große,dicke,fette Karpfen#6 

Ich hab zwar noch keinen Zander gefangen aber viele sagen Zander könnte man wie einen nassen Lappen an Land ziehen -.-


Aber Forelle? Eine Forelle ist doch kein Drill,nicht mal ne 4 Pfund Forelle,die sind so träge,da hat eine leere Gisskanne mehr Power #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*



Bambutscha schrieb:


> Der beste Drill ist, mit einer leichten Spinnrute eine Möwe zudrillen, bis Sie müde wird.
> 
> Das ganze hat knapp 2 Stunden gedauert.
> 
> Einen besseren Drill habe ich noch nicht erlebt, der Karpfen kann noch sehr gut mithalten am leichten Geschirr.


 
Haubentaucher kommen auch gut. Habs nicht gerne getan, aber irgendwie hatte das blöde Viech sich an meinem Köfi vergangen und sich dabei den Haken in die Seite gerammt und anschließend einen kombinierten Flug-Tauch-Schwimm-Drill hingelegt. :c 

Rückwirkend nochmals ein dickes Sorry - war bestimmt nicht das, was wir beide gewollt haben, dem Kameraden geht es nach wie vor zum Glück gut, wie ich an mehreren Angeltagen anschließend sehen konnte, aber es war nur zu Deinem Besten und extra hab ich es sicher nicht gemacht.

Ansonsten : Barbe.

Wieso hier der Zander kommt???? Keine Ahnung. Meine bisherigen erinnerten eher an einen nassen Lappen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Für mich,wenn ich Größe in Relation zur Kampfkraft setze und der Fischart angemessenes Geschirr verwende :
- In Norge der Pollack und die Makrelen 
- In der Ostsee der Steinbutt und mit Abstand dann die Mefo (Lachs hab ich noch keinen erwischt)
- Im Süsswasser : Keine Ahnung, bisher hat mich noch kein Fisch so richtig überzeugt .... wobei ich noch viele auf der Liste hab,welche ich noch nicht fangen durfte.



Uli


----------



## bacalo (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Hallo,

jeder Fisch der an die Angel geht, hat seine "Drilleigenheiten".

Sei es:

- der explosive Biss eines Rapfens und seine unbändige Kraft,
- der beharrliche Zug eines kapitalen Karpfens,
- die Drehungen/Wendungen eines guten Hechtes,
- die Kopfstöße eines schönen Zanders,
- die Fluchten schöner Weisfische,
- das ungestüme Fluchtverhalten eines starken Wallers,
- das kraftvolle Pumpen eines feisten Dorsches und und und.

Das Verhalten der gehakten Fische beeinflußen wir doch letztendlich  selbst, nicht nur durch die Auswahl unseres Angelgerätes.

Allerdings, wer schon einmal beim KöFi-Angeln mit einer Matchrute, 
WG 3-10 gr. WG, 390 cm, 16 er Schnur, einen 14 Pfünder Schuppenkarpfen ausdrillen durfte, wird vielleicht anders denken|rolleyes .

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Also zu meinen Favouriten gehören die Schleien!

Sie werden bis 30cm groß (meine war kapital (40cm) sie hat mir einen Drill von 1 stunde und 15 minuten geliefert!!! Wohl
bemerkt es ist ein Friedfisch!! Es Sind karpfenartige fische, also am grund nach ihnen suchen (maden sind mein Favourit!!!) Mfg Aliman


----------



## sebastian (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Karpfen, und Barbe kämpfen gut.
Hecht und Zander sind bei gleicher Größe nicht so ausdauernd und stark wie ein Karpfen meiner Meinung nach


----------



## MDSorm (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Also ich hatte vor 2 Wochen 2 interessante Drills. Ich war an der elbe, sitz schön aufm Bunenkopp und laß 2 Würmer baden. Plötzlich nen Biss... angehauen... und ab ging die Luzi. ne 67er Brasse... groß wie nen Klodeckel... in einer stark verwirbelten Bune.... da hatte ich schon ordentlich zu tun, um sie zu landen... und das, obwohl das "Werkzeug" eigentlich ordentlich was aushält, da man an de relbe immer mit Waller rechnen Darf. Aber durch die große Oberfläche des Fisches hatte er enorme Drillhilfe von der enormen Strömung... hat ihm aber nix genutzt *g*

Und am gleichen Tag schon ziemlich spät... knapp nach 2 Uhr, hatte ich nen Aal an der Leine. Die find ich auch sehr interessant. Mit ihren wilden Kringeln machen sie schon ordentlich Rabazz.... und sobald sie irgendwas zum festhalten gefunden haben, geht das beten los, ob sie es auch wieder irgendwann loslassen. aber schon das Kringeln und Herumtoben beim Drill läßt mich immer wieder gern an solche Aale zurückdenken.

vor 2 Monaten bin ich haarscharf am bösesten Drill meines Lebens vorbei geschrammt. Ein Bussard hat sich doch tatsächlich meinen sehr flach eingestellten Köfi geschnappt. Nachdem er 100-150m damit geflogen war, schnappte der Schnurlauf zu... und ich war heil froh, daß der Zwilling nicht den Weg in die Füße des Vogels gefunden hat.... ich glaub, da wäre ich schon ne Weile beschäftigt gewesen.

Ansonsten denk ich mir auch, daß nen ordentlicher Waller nen unvergleichlichen Drill in unseren Gefilden liefern kann... egal, welches Material man verwendet. Die Tatsache, daß ein ordentlicher Waller genug Kraft aufbringen kann, um die Angel samt Inhaber ins Wasser zu zerren, erklärt, warum ich diesen Fisch für den absoluten Drillking halte.
Der längste Wallerdrill von dem ich weiß war von einem alten Jungendfreund meines Vaters. Der Waller biß früh 8:45 Uhr auf ne 25er Plötze.... und konnte schließlich 22:10 Uhr abends gelandet werden. Aber wen wundert das bei 2,37 Meter ^^ doch ich schätze mal, daß mir das nach 3 Stunden langweilig wäre *lach*
Waller hatte ich bisher nur 1 an der Angel. Also ich geh zumidnest davon auß, daß es nen Waller war. Wir saßen zu 4 in nem Ruderboot und hatten Köfis draußen liegen. Unte runserem Boot lag ein alter großer Baumstamm im Wasser... also dachten wir uns, daß wir vielleicht nen Hecht erwischen. Dann gabs nen starken Biss... und der Fisch schwamm an irgend einer Stelle unte rdem Baum durch. Trots verzweifelter Bemühungen war es uns nicht möglich, den Baum auch nur einen cm vom Boden zu heben. Und dann kam das unglaubliche: Der Fisch zog nicht nur den Baum, sondern auch unser Boot mit 4 Leuten und 2 Ankern 30 Meter durchs Wasser. War ne ziemlich starke geflochtene auf der Rolle. Ich glaub, ich werd in 10 Jahren noch Alpträume haben... denn nach wenigen Minuten des ziehens verabschiedete sich die Schnur... Ich denke mal, wäre der Baum nicht gewesen, wäre das der Drill meines Lebens aufalle Zeit geworden *Träne wegwisch* 
Da kann auch keine Barbe mithalten...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*



MDSorm schrieb:


> Der Waller biß früh 8:45 Uhr auf ne 25er Plötze.... und konnte schließlich 22:10 Uhr abends gelandet werden. Aber wen wundert das bei 2,37 Meter ^^ doch ich schätze mal, daß mir das nach 3 Stunden langweilig wäre *lach*



Sicher das da nicht ein wenig übertrieben wurde ?!?!
Ich hab zwar noch nie nen Wels gefangen , aber die Drillzeit erscheint mir dann doch ein wenig arg unrealistisch ...

Oder hing er an ner leichten Spinnrute mit 16er Mono  |rolleyes


----------



## MDSorm (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Da mein Vater dabei war, glaub ich das. Mein Vater ist einer, der angeltechnisch eher untertreibt als übertreibt *grins*


----------



## dictator (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*



MDSorm schrieb:


> Der längste Wallerdrill von dem ich weiß war von einem alten Jungendfreund meines Vaters. Der Waller biß früh 8:45 Uhr auf ne 25er Plötze.... und konnte schließlich 22:10 Uhr abends gelandet werden. Aber wen wundert das bei 2,37 Meter ^^ doch ich schätze mal, daß mir das nach 3 Stunden langweilig wäre *lach*
> 
> 
> *Ja,Ja Angler übertreiben es mal wieder!*​Ein Wels zu drillen ist unvergesslich, die Rute (Catfish von SPRO 150- 300g Wurfgewicht 3,20m) bis zum Handteil gebogen. Das sind meine Ruten mit 30`er geflochtener Schnur womit ich auf Wels gehe.
> ...


----------



## bennie (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

hacken?


----------



## USA (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Meinen bisher besten drill lieferte mir ein karpfen von guten 15 pfund und ca. 73cm ....der hatte power, dagegen ist ein "normaler" Karpfen nurn sack im wasser!


----------



## MDSorm (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Mit Karpfendrills hab ich keine Wirklichen Erfahrungen. Ich hatte bisher 2 Karpfen an der Rute: nen großen Graser, der nicht kämpfen wollte (erst als der Kescher kam... und dann war er auch schon weg *schnief*). Und dann nen 59er Spiegler, der aber schon nach 10 Minuten im Boot war. Na mal gucken, ob sich die nächsten Karpfen mehr anstrengen *g*


----------



## sebastian.WAF (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Also ich finde den Graskarpfen echt cool im Drill!!! Denn sie gehen auf mal voll ab. Ich hatte letztens nen echt coolen biss: Ich wollte die Rute vom Pod nehmen und dann gings auf mal voll ab.War aber bloß ne 12pf.



sebastian.WAF
_______________________________________________________

Wer den cent nicht ehrt ist den euro nicht werd!!!!

Was ist der unterschied zwischen einem Yeti und einer entiliegenten Frau??? ................


Ein Yeti wurde schon mal gesichtet!!!|jump:


----------



## profifischer (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

mein schönster drill war ein 6 pfund graskarpfen mit der winkle picker


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*



MDSorm schrieb:


> Da mein Vater dabei war, glaub ich das. Mein Vater ist einer, der angeltechnisch eher untertreibt als übertreibt *grins*


 
joo Jungs, der erzählt ja richtig vom Wald, hab im mein Leben schon einige Waller gefangen aber kein Drill dauerte auch nur annähernd solange#d


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Vor wenigen Wochen durfte ich einen knapp-7-pfünder an einer 10gr Forellrute drillen - hat auch Fun gemacht


----------



## ZanderSven (20. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Es gibt keinen besseren drill als ein Wels.Denn selbst ein 80er Waller machtv mehr pallaver als nen 80cm Karpfen.Das unglaubliche daran ist das ein welsbiss sehr sehr "vorsichtig"ist.|supergri


----------



## Barben Fischer (20. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

ich schau das ganze auch recht relativ an

Mal im Forellensee ne ü70 Regenbogeforelle gedrillt, maan, zwar nicht so lange ging aber ab wie ne Dampfwalze und pumpen pumpen...

Mit der leichten Spinnrute (-25gr) ne Barbe beim Barschangeln, dachte ich hät ne 60er Forelle erwischt, mehrere Sprünge (ja tatsächlcih!) und krasse querfluchten

Ein kleiner Hecht an selber leichten Rute wie oben welcher nichts tat und dann beim Landen am Sockel der Schiffländte anstoss und dann richtung grund ging. War geil, Senkrecht an meinen Füssen mehrere Meter nach unten, leichte Rute bis in das Handteil gebogen und nur "ssssssss" von der Bremse #6 

Was auch Fun macht ist ne 35cm Felche/Renke an der Felchenrute, ei, leichtes geschirr, leichter Fische = geiler Drill.
Das erste mal drillte ich so extrem vorsichtig weil ich so überrascht war *G*


----------



## Janni0384 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Große Rapfen mit leichter Spinnrute 10-30g WG!
Am besten in großen Flüßen Rhein usw.
Super lustig die gehn echt richtig gut ab.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Mike85 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Barben sind wunderbar....besonders wenn die Strömung dazu noch mitspielt.


----------



## Kuschi777 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Also meine Nummer 1 ist eindeutig.

Der Graskarpfen (amur)


----------



## Beastmaster90 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

ich fange jetzt gleich an zu weinen !"
mein freund nimm die die beastmaster die 20 gramm usw
und fange karpfen wenn de drillen willlsch
und wenn de geld hasch kaufe dir eine karte fürn ebro
und fange mal 2 meter welse das isch spaßig bis du keine lust mehr hasch ^^und dann wirsch merken das nicht der drill entscheiden isch sonder das ganze andrenalin das beim biss endsteht auch wenns nur eine feeder spitze isch die sich bewegt glaube mir das isch der beste drill *DAS ISCH UNBESCHRIEBLICH*


----------



## Beastmaster90 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> joo Jungs, der erzählt ja richtig vom Wald, hab im mein Leben schon einige Waller gefangen aber kein Drill dauerte auch nur annähernd solange#d


 



:v haha^^musste sein
mein wels drill dauerte 3 std 
der war 180 und ich habe den mit ner chilligen beastmaster gefangen^^ 80gramm würfgewicht^^
und dann blubbern das war richtig geilp^^^


naja aber drillen isch auc nemme das was es einmal war....


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

graser <3


----------



## senso pilk (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

schöne Rapfen an leichter Spinnrute (-40gr. Wg.)
einfach geil!:k


----------



## Chather (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Mefo ander leichten Spinnrute!


----------



## Bibbelmann (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

scheinbar hat von euch noch keiner einen Karpfen von aussen gehakt



> Ich hatte mal die Büsumer Helgolandfähre gehakt war aber kurz und teuer der Drill die Fähre war mir doch über!!!!



Das muss noch vor Einführung der geflochtenen Schnur gewesen sein


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*



Chather schrieb:


> Mefo ander leichten Spinnrute!



Nen Mefo Drill find ich nun wirklich nicht besonders beeindruckend,
selbst an leichten Spinngerät nicht .

Versuch mal ne Meeräsche zu erwischen , dann weißte was nen geiler Drill ist :k


----------



## norge_klaus (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Thunfisch egal wie klein ! Geil. In Norge köhlers ab so ca. 20 Pfund (....leider erst einmal erwischt|supergri |supergri |supergri )

Gruß klaus


----------



## Carpkiller07 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Karpfen drill ist schon ordentlich.
Vorallen bei 20+.
Oder ein Graßkarpfen,habe zwar selber nochkeinen gefangen aber wenn die den Kescher sehen drehen die total ab.


----------



## Baddy89 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Denke es kommt auch auf die Schnurrutenverhältnisse an.

Beim feedern in der kalten Jahreszeit mit 16er Haken ne bissl größere Barbe.....das geht an die Substanz ! Man hat ständig Angst, es reißt was ab.

Aber auch hat ich mal nen 14 Pfünder Karpfen...an für sich nichts besonderes, aber habe mit ner feinen Pose und 16er monofiler Schnur auf Rotaugen geangelt. Links und rechts Schilfgürtel !

Der Drill dauerte ne halbe Stunde, das war für mich auch ein Riesenerlebnis.

Doch auch beim Hecht die Sprünge aus dem Wasser machen mir immer Angst.

Vom Wels bin ich auch überzeugt, dass er nen geilen Drill liefert, aber hatte bisher nur kleinere dran. Keinen großen so um die 2 Meter


----------



## Chather (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

@ Kochtoppangler

hinter denn Meeräschen bin ich auch schon her nur leider haben sie bis jetz noch keinen von meinen Ködern genommen#q. 
darum kann ich hir auch nix von einem Meeräschendrill  reinschreiben aber wenn ich eine fangen sollte schreib ich meine meinung von dem Drill.

Solltest du noch einen Tipp zum Köder haben außer Brot oder Algenfliegen sach bescheit.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Nö ich befisch die Biester auch nur mit Brot .
Wenn man genug anfüttert (mehrere Fladenbrote) fressen die das Zeugs nach nen paar Tagen so halbwegs ...


----------



## butzzer (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Hallo,

ich find die Barbe im Fluss am besten, wobei schon ganz richtig gesagt wurde, dass es ganz aufs Gerät ankommt.
Auch eine Bachforelle, bzw. nen Lachs machen Spass, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich erst einen hatte (4 Weeks Kanada- die schönste Zeit meines Lebens:l )
Im See sind vor allem kleine Karpfen am leichten Geschirr (Matchrute) nicht zu verachten.:m 
Wels hatte ich noch nicht, doch mir kommen die 12 Std. doch leicht (+-) übertrieben vor..#c 

Grüße 
Butzzer


----------



## Scotsman (7. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Für mich eindeutig eine grosse Ferox Trout, so ab 16 Pfund aufwärts. Etwas vergleichbares hatte ich noch nicht am Haken.


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

hab grad mal *dieses* gesehen .... 
die gehen ja ab wie nix ... muß ja der Hammer sein ..... :k


----------



## saiblingsjäger (8. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Hey Kollegen,

es geht nichts mehr ab wie eine 60er Renke an der feinen Stucki Strike mit 0,15er monofil.
Da heißt bis zum Schluß alles können aufbieten diese Süßwasserthune zu bändigen!
Mein absoluter Lieblingsfisch im Drill.
An 2ter Stelle kommt dann der Saibling, diesen am 15mtr. Schleppvorfach 0,16ner monofil sicher mit der Hand auszudrillen ist auch eine Kunst!
Da kann kein Meterhecht oder Waller mithalten!

Dickes Petri an alle!
da Saiblingsjäger


----------



## Willi90 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Also, wen wir bei unseren Heimischen Fischen bleiben, würde ich sagen, das Barbe und Wels den besten Drill bringen. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt den drill von kapitalen Welsen nur von den Erzählungen meines Vaters kenne. Barbe allerdings hats drauf


----------



## Torsten Rühl (9. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Barbe im Fluss an der Fliegenrute ist ein Hammer.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Mein schönster drill war mal ein Stör,aber ein grasser ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## käptn iglo (9. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

weiß nicht obs das das hier schon gab, aber ne seitlich unter rückenflosse gehakte brasse in der strömung. oder nen schuppi nebern a****loch gehakt sind phänomenale kämpfer. man kann es aber schlecht drauf anlegen. man muss  halt glück und der fisch pech haben.


----------



## Watfischer84 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

@ kochtoppangler



> Versuch mal ne Meeräsche zu erwischen , dann weißte was nen geiler Drill ist :k


 
dem kann ich absolut zustimmen.

vor ein paar jahren hab ich im urlaub auf fuerteventura im hafen nen schwarm großer mä entdeckt. aber wie's immer is, hat man keine angel mitgenommen.
also schnell rein innen tauchshop und ne 1,80 minnirute mit irgendwas um die 16-18er schnur vom billigsten gekauft und los.

naja, und dann hing sie... und wie sie hing. das war ein kampf zwischen den ganzen kleinen fischerboten.
ich sage dir da geht echt was ab, und schmecken tun sie:l


----------



## Zerberus (25. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Ich sag ganz klar Barbe aber auch Rapfen und Wels sind nette gegner 

Zerbi


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Nett? :q:q:q
Die wären nett wenn die klein, pink und plüschig wären:q:q:q.


----------



## Profiopfer (27. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Nojo ich wuerde ma sagen den bes´ten drill bieten 7 Makrelen stattlicher Größe an einer Spinnrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-50g und einer monofilen schnur von 0.30mm(Tragkraft 8kg).

Hatte echt schon probs mit meiner ollen stationären rolle^^

Ach ja die Länge der rute 2,40^^

Bloss wenn die alle in eine richtung schwimmen ergibt das ne mördermäßige zugkraft!!^^

An den Binnenseen mache ich keine erfahrungen...bin meerangler^^

Profiopfer


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (28. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Bachforellen 35+ im flachen Gewässern
Die kommen aus dem Bach geschossen und fliegen auf einen zu machen ne Rolle in der Luft und und und.

Barben verausgaben sich gewaltig beim Drill. Toller Gegner

Äschen sind auch beachtliche Kämpfer.

Der Rapfendrill ist nicht schlecht, aber das richtig geile dabei ist der Schlag in der Rute in dem Moment wo der Schied zupackt.

Am liebsten ist mir aber der Meter Hecht, der unter meinen Gummistiefeln an der Steinpackung den Wobbler packt und sofort das Weite sucht.


----------



## Rael (28. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Barbe im Fluss an der Fliegenrute ist ein Hammer.


..kann ich nur zustimmen. 

Des Weiteren: 
50er Äschen an 5er Fliegenrute in kräftiger Strömung bleiben erstmal da wo sie sind. Da hilft alles Zerren nichts. Wenn die die Fahne hochstellen und den Strömungsdruck damit fangen, muss man schon Geduld aufbringen. 
10 Pfd. Karpfen auf Booby-fly und 16er Vorfach reißen einem auch anfangs ordentlich Schnur von der Fliegenrolle. Ganz großer Sport. |supergri 
Der Oberhammer war aber ne 72er Regenbogen in der Traun. Die hat mich genötigt, 500m stromabwärts im Wasser mitzumarschieren. 
Das sind die Erfahrungen bezüglich Drillverhalten von Fischen, die ich gemacht habe. 
Ich wünsche allen eine gute Saison und werde diese meinerseits am Wochenende in der Eifel beginnen.


----------



## Waveman (28. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Meerforelle an feinem Geschirr und dabei im Belly Boot sitzen ...
das war bisher der beste/härteste Drill.

CU
waveman


----------



## butzzer (28. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

mein neuer Lieblingsfisch(fresser):
Kormoran, bietet nen Superdrill an der Spinne, Köder: Wobbler unter der Oberfläche.
Also ich will ja jetzt nich schadenfroh erscheinen aber...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> vor ein paar jahren hab ich im urlaub auf fuerteventura im hafen nen schwarm großer mä entdeckt. aber wie's immer is, hat man keine angel mitgenommen.
> also schnell rein innen tauchshop und ne 1,80 minnirute mit irgendwas um die 16-18er schnur vom billigsten gekauft und los.
> naja, und dann hing sie... und wie sie hing. das war ein kampf zwischen den ganzen kleinen fischerboten.
> ich sage dir da geht echt was ab, und schmecken tun sie:l



Jau kann ich nur zustimmen , aber in südlichen gewässern sind die meeräschen ja auch wesentlich leichter zu fangen als hier .

Auf Kreta etc... hatte ich teilweise 4 oder 5 Stück am Tag .

Aber da fällt mir noch ein Kämpfer ein , den ich ebenfalls auf Kreta dranhatte , dagegen sah jede Meeräsche alt aus .

Das Teil sah aus wie nen Mini Thunfisch und hatte so um die 40cm. 
Biss beim Meeräschenangeln auf Schwimmbrot .Und mein erster Gedanke war , jetzt hab ich eine von den 80+ Meeräschen dran die die ganze Zeit in der nähe meines Futterplatzes waren .

Bei der ersten Flucht zog mir der kleine mal so locker 100m 0,25er Schnur gegen ne dementsprechend eingestellte bremse ab . Später musste ich ihm sogar ein Stück ins Wasser folgen weil schon langsam die Spule durchschimmerte .
Als dann nach mehreren Minuten Drill endlich der Fisch in sichtkam dachte ich echt da will mich wer verarschen .
Soviel Power hätt ich so einem kleinen Fich nie zugetraut .

Muss mal gucken ob ich noch die alten urlaubsfotos ausgraben kann , vielleicht weiß ja wer was das für einer war ...


----------



## andre23 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

...nichts geht über einen überraschenden ostsee lachs auf ,25 mono beim mefo angeln.....

mvh andré


----------



## Sonax (29. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Im Süßwasser würd ich sehr viel auf Steelheads setzen 
Das macht laune 

Edit: Man beachte mein Foto da links...hat bestimmt ne viertel Stunde gedauert


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Rapfen sind schon tolle Kämpfer aber ein Barsch der sich an einer 0,10er mono an der 4m Stipprute die Made beim Köfi angeln schnappt ist nicht zu unterschätzen.....Ansonsten bringen Barben noch viel Spaß

mfg Flo


----------



## woernser1965 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Kommt natürlich immer drauf an auf welches Geschirr welcher Fisch einsteigt. Also ich wäre für Barben und Hechte :vik:

Allzeit Petri Heil
Gruss Werner


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. April 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

hechte hauen am anfang des drill heftig rein!! hammer gefühl die zu drillen!
joa und karpfen sind sehr ausdauernd
vlg


----------



## Michel_Fisherman (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

jo also meiner meinung nach auch die barbe. wenn sich so eine mal in die strömung stellt hörste schon die bremse arbeiten #q#q#q

mfg michel :vik:


----------



## pöp (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

also ich finde große Seeforellen(weil bei denen habe ich bis jetzt schon 2 Ruten verloren), aber Hecht überhaupt net, weil der lässt sich einziehen wie ein steifes Brett


----------



## Sarein (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Große Barsche (ab 40 cm) sind an feinem Spinn-Geschir die geilsten Kämpfer... Und unberechenbar!


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Ich finde es immer abhängig vom Gerät.
In Binnengewässern finde ich bisher den Rapfen als den besten Kämpfer, kann aber daran liegen, daß einige hier genannte fische bei uns gar nicht vorkommen.
In Norwegen fand ich kampfstarke Makrelen an sehr leichter Rute top, wenn alle in eine Richtung gehen, die Gesamtzugkraft, wenn Chaos unter ihnen herscht oder nur eine dran ist, finde ich die Vibrationsübertragung top. Und nicht zu vergessen der Drill meines Wolfsbarsches in Norwegen an ganz leichter Spinnrute.
An den schwereren Ruten finde ich dann schon Mehrfachfänge gut, da man eigentlich nie so richtig weiß, was man da hochpumpt, typische Schläge, Kämpfe usw. überlagern sich und werden dadurch untypisch.


----------



## nordman (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

wie dirk, du hast in norwegen schon mal nen wolfsbarsch gefangen? das wuerd mir auch noch gefallen, aber dazu muesste ich wohl mehr im sueden oder westen fischen.

was der kampfstærkste fisch ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber der hecht ist es schon mal auf gar keinen fall. das ist eher ein schlapper mehlsack. und ausserdem ruckzuck bewegungsunfæhig gedrillt. eher forellen in binnegewæssern. und im vehæltnis zum gewicht des fisches ist der widerstand, den ein aal leitet, auch sehr beachtlich.

im meer wære ich fuer køhler. legt immerhin eine sensationelle flucht hin, danach ist auch schluss. heilbutt ist auch ganz schick, aber wahrscheinlich kommen die wirklich aufregenden fische nur in den tropischen gewæssern vor. da hab ich aber noch nie gefischt, bevor ich nicht nen schwertfisch beispilsweise am haken gahabt hab, kann ich unmøglich sagen, was wirklich der kampfstærkste fisch ist.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Der Maifisch.Bedingt durch seine kurze Lebensdauer,
 1.5.-31.5. gibt er in dieser Zeit volle Power. 


 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Tonic (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Rapfen im Süßwasser.Aber es kommt eh immer auf die Größe des Fisches und das Gerät des Anglers an.:q


----------



## nExX (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch bietet den besten Drill*

Meiner meinung nach lassen sich am besten und geilsten 20-25 jährige Taucherrinnen im meer drillen  *g*

ne schmarn...

vom hecht bin ich eher weniger überzeugt, da ich find, dass sich der mehr wie ein nasser sack drilln lässt!
am geilsten muss denk ich mal Wels in am richtig dicken, etwas zügigeren Fluss sein


----------

